# Doctor Voluptua (NSFW BEYOND MEASURE)



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

http://doctorvoluptua.com/ (click the right side)

Like funny biz? Like porn? Like art styles that kinda look like Zoophobia and Skullgirls' bastard child? You may enjoy this. I personally found it fucking hysterical in it's outlandish plots. It's episodic.

I read this a long time ago. Sadly, the artist has stopped making it. And I mean a LONG time ago. I stopped reading when I got to the end...which I didn't know was the last page until today. I believe back in 2010 or 2011. Yeah, he's done. lol

But it's a decent length for what it's got and again it's episodic and mainly comedy, so I wasn't expecting a "wrap up" ending.

(Do you see what I did there? "Wrap up". Condom joke...in a thread about a comic with dicks? CONTRACEPTION PUNS!? *GET IT!!!* THE MODS ARE GONNA HAVE TO CONTRABAN ME FOR PENETRATING THE FORUMS WITH THESE PUNS!!! *THERE'S S'MOAR!!!!* HAHAHAHAHAHAHA*HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!*)

...


bai


EDIT: Woops! This isn't a furry comic at all, there isn't a single anthro here. Pardon.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 5, 2013)

Well that was one ridiculous webcomic.
I laughed quite a bit


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

The first girl. She married a dick. I died.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> The first girl. She married a dick. I died.


The whole therapy for the first girl was hilarious. 
"Start small and go bigger"


----------



## Percy (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm still convinced you sent me the link to the comic because it has the word "Percyphobia" in it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

I swear I didn't. lol

I hadn't read this in ages and only just refreshed myself after I sent it to you.


----------



## Icky (Aug 5, 2013)

_But how will we ever learn if Ginger Cinnamon fixes her sex disease??_


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> _But how will we ever learn if Ginger Cinnamon fixes her sex disease??_



I dunno. QnQ


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2013)

you got it wrong, sex jennifer


----------

